# performance reeds?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The reeds on a 15 will give you little/if any performance gains on a motor that small. If power is your main concern then I would look into a 25. Not worth it IMHO unless your factory reeds are needing replaced...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ this.
They do help smooth idle but those motors idle so smooth to begin with..


----------

